# Tattoos or Piercings



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the idea of tattoos, I dislike the idea of needles. See where the plan goes awry?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

I choose NEITHER, sir.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think piercings are a lot more convenient just because they're temporary. I got one tattoo and that was enough to satisfy my curiosity. But I was a lot less hesitant about getting my nose pierced because I can just take it out with no repercussions once I officially have to enter the business world. roud:


----------



## expodentialfunction (Dec 19, 2010)

neither - why mess up what is in its best condition


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^Because it's a lot of fun :happy:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I have 3 tattoos, and my eyebrow pierced. I however used to have my nose, and lip pierced with spider bites. I used to have my ears at a 4g.


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

On myself I have none. I'm the person who would definitely regret their tattoo later, so I'm not going to do it. And I don't like needles a lot so I don't bother with the piercings either. Though on others it all depends. Tattoos and piercings can be sexy...I've just seen too many bad examples though with people going overboard with it.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

you ever seen a bentley with a bumper sticker on it?


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

I chose tattoos, because I prefer them over piercings on others. I don't like it when metal gets in my way. :tongue:
I like tats that are personal, significant, and unique.
I have one tat.
And I've got some interesting architecture in my left earlobe (spiral conch, two upper helix, and an 8g lobe piercing). Meh, call me a hypocrite. :wink:


----------



## One Dreamboat (Oct 9, 2009)

Both can be artful and beautiful on another person...for myself I have only piercings, ears and tongue though I don't know why that was < hehe...when me and my best friend were 15 we decided to trot into town from school and visit the tattoo and piercings parlour, twas spirit of the moment decision. As for tattoos [ouchie?] I don't want to cringe later at what is inked onto the skin and later loathed...so it has to be of forever meaning.


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Tattooos, for sure.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of either, personally. On other people, I don't really care as long as their reasons for having them aren't things I disapprove of, like if someone got a tattoo to show that he was a member of a hate group or something.


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would have to say both.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am not a fan of piercings, but I love meaningful, unique and artistic tattoos. I plan on getting a Farsi verse on upper back, a sanskrit tattoo on my wrist, the tattoo of a phoenix some place undecided and a lion (preferably an artistic image involving a lion and phoenix merged in one- it symbolizes my resilience and strength, plus lions are my favourite animals), and I want a tattoo of a poem my bf has written about our relationship (it's very well-written and inspiring). So, clearly I love tattoos. I have a Maori tattoo on my ankle, and I plan to get the rest over time.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Both.

I have 3 tatts and one piercing in my navel. It really, really, hurt, so I don't know if I would ever get another one of those! I will definately have another tattoo however. I think both are incredibly sexy and would probably not consider dating a person whom did not have either a tattoo or a piercing.

As luck would have it, my wife has 7 tattoos.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I always wanted some when i was a teenager....I don't really like them as much now. I think they look cool on other people but neither are right for me=)


----------



## Cher (Jan 3, 2011)

Both. 
Piercings have always fascinated me, had a few, and if my body liked them more, I'd still have those, ha.
As for tattoos, I've realized just now that I do indeed want two.


----------



## pacifythis (Jul 16, 2009)

Tattoos. I have two tattoos (one across my chest and one on my back). I have many other tattoo ideas thought out and where I want them. They're just so expensive. I've also had my eyebrow and my lip pierced twice. Piercings are definately cheaper but I still love tattoos more. :crazy:


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Not only wouldn't I do it - it would be a turn-off if the girl had tattoos or piercing other than in her lower ear-lobes. If it's an Indian girl (dot - not the feather) it would also be OK with one piercing in her nose.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Neither, I'm too much of a wimp to even get my ears pierced.:dry:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I always have this dream of getting a really awesome half-sleeve, but I don't think I could ever actually do it. I can't commit to a design, and the idea of getting something so permanent is a little intimidating. Piercings are better, because you can switch them around and take them out whenever you like. I have a couple cartilage piercings, and even though I don't think I'd ever get facial piercings or anything else, the idea appeals much more than a tattoo. Even though tattoos are prettier.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

For me, none. I don't see the point, too high of an opportunity cost for me. On others, even though some of either may not be so bad, I still don't see the point and I don't find them particularly attractive. Their bodies though, so they can do whatever they damn well please and I don't care.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

I prefer tattoos when it comes to me. The permanence doesn't really bother me. I have only one but plan to expand it into a sleeve. I never wanted a piercing though. I don't think it will suit me. 
When it comes to other people I just accept them. I find them attractive as long as they don't look retarded.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I have a nose piercing and no tattoos, but I want no more piercings and multiple tattoos, so I guess I'll go with tattoos. I'm really picky though.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a tatooe on my left hip and it is a peace sign and have pearcing in my left ear, I waer two earrings on my right ear... I had a piercing in my nose when I was about 16, but than I just realised it is pretty stupid thing xD . Now I want another tatooe, probably word Alive on my forhand, or some text on this place, but the thing I want the most is the text: It's better to burn out, than to fade away, probably also on my forhand, but I am not so sure about the place


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I see no good reason to have either.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I love tattoos. I have a few and have several more designs that I've been playing around with in my sketchbook, that I hope to get inked fairly soon. I have one piercing; my girlfriend had several, but took most of them out, except for the ears and nipples. Piercings are cool, but can sometimes be annoying and get in the way.


----------



## HopeForNow (Jan 18, 2013)

I love arm tattoos!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

neither for myself. I'm pretty sensitive to stuff and can't wear jewelry for long times with out it giving me a headache or driving me crazy where I just want to rip it off...so, I doubt I'd enjoy any piercings. Tattoos, I love drawing on myself, and there are a lot of beautiful tattoo designs out there, but I wouldn't want the same thing there forever, I'd like to be able to change it or not have it depending on my mood and what I was wearing. I'm not much for symbolism either, which would be the only reason I'd see for having something that was the same all the time. And I'm really not one for enduring pain of any kind, even if it's brief (which is precicely why I never went and had my ears pierced whenever my friends wanted to go do it in gradeschool and middleschool and highschool...). 

On other people I can't say that in every case I prefer one over the other either, but for either small/understated is more to my taste. I do like the little rheinstone on the side of the nose ones, I do like small tattoos in places that can be hidden if you want. It sort of depends on your personality and style whether I like more or less of such things I suppose - it has to match you well and not just feel like extra random stuff tacked on.

Although if pressed to pick one, I might go with piercings because you can take them out, change them, or let them close up if you want, so it's less permanent/more versitile. Also I think I prefer looking at tattoo designs on paper more than on an actual person because I feel like the intricate designs or colors of tattoos are sort of distracting to me when I'm looking at someone. Plus I really like plain skin, it's just prettier to me. 

There is also the added cultural connotations which do play a part in how I feel about them. I don't think ill of them of themselves, but they tend to carry with them the association of rebellion, of sort of being 'hardened' by life. That is changing I think, but being the naive, optimistic, cuddly-bunny type that I am I don't really want to look 'hardened' and I can't say that I really identify that much with people who are. I Know that having piercings or tattoos doesn't mean you're jaded or have been through a lot or whatever, and I don't have anything against people who have them, but there is nevertheless a very general trend that the people I do seem to identify with or be attracted to tend to not have tattoos or piercings. *shrug*


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like body piercings more than tattoos ,on myself as well as others. People often ask me, how do I tolerate so much pain ,I say if you are passionate enough for something ,than pain won,t stop you from having it .LOL .


----------



## vikingbitch (Jul 17, 2012)

I love both. However, I have more piercings than tattoos, so I picked those.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Personally I'd choose piercings for myself but when it comes to guys I loveeee tattoos haha even though I'd probably never get one myself xD


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

Both can look good. Don't have a preference of one over the other when it comes to other people. Only have a couple of ear piercings so far, but am thinking about getting a tattoo in the future.


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

I chose tattoos but only because there was no option for "both." I love body art. When I got my first tattoo in 1991, a dear friend told me I would eventually get another one. She said: "I don't know anyone who only has one tattoo." I thought she was kinda crazy at the time. But sure enough, I got a second tattoo in 2003. :wink:


----------



## Sela (Apr 27, 2010)

There should in fact be an option for both. I've got four tattoos and eighteen piercings. All of my piercings are above-the-neck and all of my tattoos are either on my back or on my upper arms. Other than my standard lobe piercings which I got as a child, I've been getting modifications off-and-on for about the past twenty-five years.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I want a tattoo but I generally only have piercings myself... so I only know what that is like. A lot of piercings can be pretty smexy too, so yeah, that~ xD


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't mind both just as long as they look good. Some tattoos can be really creative and sexy, and some piercings are attractive. I have a few myself.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't either for myself, but for say, a partner? I wouldn't want either to be too heavy, but some piercings are okay. I never really thought much of heavily tattooed bodies


----------



## SkorpionGuard (Jan 24, 2013)

I want a tattoo. Well, more like tattoos...
When I grow up, I want tribal tattoos all over my body. I feel that it is attached to me for some strange reason. I draw tribal designs on my arms all the time. I dont know why i am so attatched to these designs but it just seems to click. My drawings seem as if they are supposed to be there. I like tattoos becasue it shows people that my skin is my skin and no one can own me. I would rather die than be a slave to any being. I will put up a big fight if anyone tries to enslave me. 
Another thing, I draw weird designs. Not the regular tribals you would see in a tattoo place. these drawings come straight from visions. I go to bed and see this design burning in my mind and I wake up in the morning and draw the design. Im not crazy, I think, maybe I just watch to many tattoo shows.


----------



## Otherness (Feb 4, 2013)

I voted for piercings. Have a septum and a smiley piercing myself, and they're like part of my body now. I lost (okay, swallowed) my smiley percing once and thought I looked like a god damn rabbit whithout it. Funny how quickly you get used to something.

I've got nothing against tattoos, many of them are quite cool and good looking. But I don't think I would get one myself, since it would feel like "cluttering" my body...


----------



## Kay22 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have four piercings and three tattoos but I prefer tattoos, especially on others.


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

I chose tattoos, but mostly for on myself. I find tattoos to be very attractive on other people too, but I have a huge weakness for chicks with nose, lip and eyebrow piercings. I don't think I could pull off any face piercings, but I'd consider getting a belly button piercing just because.


----------



## bethbarksfortegan (Feb 27, 2013)

Tattoos. Inking your skin with something meaningful always appealed to me


----------



## kingofthebr0zone (Mar 2, 2013)

I have to choose? :'(


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I prefer piercings on other people, but tattoos are fine too if they're meaningful, and not just a dragon or something. I don't have any tattoos or piercings, although I wouldn't be against getting a tattoo if I could think of something that I'd be fairly sure I wouldn't regret in 40 years.


----------



## iBurrito (Feb 28, 2013)

Since I have neither piercings, or tattoos, and am unlikely to get either (although I want to see what a few piercings would look like on me) I'm directing this towards other people. i love piercings on other people. Tattoos seem cool, but they're less appealing to me, because you only say tattoos. You don't specify further. Tattoos are unattractive in they have no meaning, or are something somewhat ridiculous to me, like getting a tattoo of a milk carton (lol) or SKrillex's face, unless that face has meaning to you, like, Skrillex is your inspiration. So basically I'm saying, tattoos are only attractive if they have meaning.

Also, piercings look pretty cool to me. I know, I realize that's somewhat contradictory.. but anyhow, I love piercings.
---
Edit: Tattoos are also pretty much permanent, in comparison to piercings which can be removed, and can scar, but I would prefer to have a small scar, to something that's hard to remove.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

While tats can be cool, they can also be lame. Piercings are easier to go back on unless you gauge to far. Depends though, different people look good with different things on. Some look best with neither.


----------



## Artt666 (Apr 27, 2013)

Both of them.

I like the patriotic themes on tattoo like polish hussary. But at first I've to get about another 10-20 kilograms of body weight.

What do you think about fake-plug (cheated tunel in ear) piercings? I consider to make them...


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

I have 5 peircings, 2 tattoos 

honestly....I don't really care about either of them, I don't think they really matter...its just another thing that's there....that doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

The poll results are suspicious.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

For me: Piercings. I have my earlobes pierced, plus an industrial piercing in one ear and a conch piercing in the other. I am way too indecisive to get a tattoo. Plus I would worry about it like, messing up my appearance, or fading or something like that, or not coming out right. At least if you mess up a piercing you can take it out and let it close up and then try again. If a tattoo gets messed up you have to go through tons of painful abrasion treatments and even then it might not come off entirely. Also I have a really low pain tolerance (which is part of why I won't be getting any more piercings) and it takes way longer to get a tattoo than a piercing, and the healing process is much more involved and annoying. Not to mention tattoos are much more expensive.

For others: Both. I think piercings and tattoos both have the ability to look really good if done well. But you have to have the right personality for them. My boyfriend has tattoos but they're well-done and pretty discreet for tattoos, and I think they look hot on him.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

Must I choose? I refuse! 

I love both. I have had a bunch of piercings and have still kept a couple of my favorite ones (eyebrow, nipple, etc...). and I have a bunch of different tattoos which I love. Particularly a little owl I have sitting on my wrist. 

If anything, I can't wait to get more ink work and piercings done but choosing between the two is too hard a call for me to make.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Both, if they're not ugly. I'd prefer a tattoo, myself.


----------



## Honeythief (May 10, 2013)

I like tattoos, but I would want a new one everyday.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Others can have whatever they want. Some of them look really good on certain people, but on myself? I don't like tatoos or piercings (not even earrings).


----------

